# Can't get Track Segment to work in Panel Pro



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

For some reason I cannot get the second connecting point to accept the track segment and turn green after I attempt to add a tract segment in JMRI's PanelPro. I have read and reread the help dialog and I have watched videos but it just doesn't work for me. 
This is the instructions that I follow but still no avail! "While holding the shift key down, press and hold down the mouse on one connection point and drag the mouse to the other connecting point. When the second connecting point changes, release the mouse to finish drawing the Track Segment."
I must be doing something else wrong. Any suggestions?:dunno:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

It is tough getting old! I just, after 3 days, figured out that I was releasing the "shift" key before the cursor. Maybe, my old brain will remember now. :smilie_auslachen: 
Thanks!


----------

